

Using the same controller to handle a singular and a plural route - navteniev

I'm working on a rails app and using singular routes.  However the controller name for the singular resource is plural. Eg map.resource activity_report expectes the activity_reports_controller.  The explanation given in the rails 3 guide is: "... you might want to use the same controller for a singular route and a plural route..." That is a reasonable explanation, but what is the use case for using the same controller to handle a singular route and a plural route?
======
bockris
<http://stackoverflow.com/> is a better place for questions like this, IMO.

~~~
navteniev
Thanks, I'll post my question there.

